# Puppy deposit paid!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, just to say am very excited now as have officially reserved my boy from Anzil's - I have been in contact with Anthony for months now but as he doesn't do a waiting list I couldn't be 100% sure I'd got a puppy till now, I started asking questions/advice on here recently when I thought perhaps I should widen my search just in case, but I'm happy to say I've got one, a golden boy who I'm 90% sure is going to be called Dudley (cuddly Dudley!). He was born mon 13th, so Easter mon will be ready for us. I can start puppy shopping now! thank you everyone who replied to my earlier questions, think they have couple of black pups left for reserving if anyone wanting a pup around Easter.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wonderful news Dawn, excited for you.

Dudley - of 90%, is a lovely name. Can't wait to see pictures of him.
And you'll be wishing Easter to arrive in double quick time. It will be so worth the wait and your patience in looking for a Cockapoo.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Fab news and love the name 

Better than an Easter Egg anyday!!!! not fattening and just as yummy


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hurray! How exciting for you!  Easter bunnies are nice but Easter Cockapoos are much better!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Amazing news - congrats! Love the name too


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Oooh congratulations! Looking forward to seeing and hearing more of Dudley


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm so pleased for you, how exciting!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It is exciting, I can't wait, although funny thing is I had sleepless nights thinking about getting a pup but now feel a lot calmer since its all arranged - I'm sure I'll be back to sleepless nights the last week or so before picking him up.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

How fab, defo need to post some photos of Dudley (love the name too).


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Congratulations, love the name, my brothers beagle is called Dudley . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww congratualtions! How exciting for you  which dogs are the parents?
I have two girls from Anzil's as well  Can't wait to see some pictures! x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

You must be very excited! Looking forward to your pics x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

We have an Anzil's pup locally - absolutely gorgeous apricot boy, now 7 months. Enjoy your countdown to bringing Dudley home (fab name)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great news .. what a lovely easter egg .. cockapoo style  

We need to see pics, pretty please ... a golden boy .. lovely


----------



## JULIEAJ02 (Apr 12, 2011)

Lucky you! My little Anzil cockapoo is 8 months old on Monday and she is perfect in every way - although i may be a little biased


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi - Dudley's parents are Amber and Chicco, Amber's third litter I believe so i think there are some half brothers and sisters on here. Chicco is a choc min poodle. - guess a choc coloured pup would have been even better at easter! but no choccy's in the litter anyway and I do like the gold colour.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I guess most of you Anzil owners are oop north?! I'm near Leicester so travelling a bit but heard great things about Anzil and Anthony.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

DB1 said:


> I guess most of you Anzil owners are oop north?! I'm near Leicester so travelling a bit but heard great things about Anzil and Anthony.


I'm up North yes, West Yorkshire, Leeds area  But still had a good hour and a half journey each way, so not overly close. But closer than some people have had to travel. Sounds like there are more Anzil owners on the forum than I knew about as well which is great  Both my girls dad is Fudge, so not even half related unfortunately, but the same breeder


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

DB1 said:


> I guess most of you Anzil owners are oop north?! I'm near Leicester so travelling a bit but heard great things about Anzil and Anthony.


Hi Dawn, we've got an Anzils pup and we're in West Midlands but thought it was well worth the journey to Liverpool as Anthony is a great breeder and Keltie has been a joy, (well except when she's not chewing my wicker dining chairs, but its a good excuse to get some new ones!) I too had sleepless nights thinking about bringing a puppy into the home but it was the best thing we ever did and no one can believe that 7 months since bringing her home I haven't missed a day taking her out at 6.45am in rain, snow, wind and the occasional nice morning! She has a gorgeous temperament and loves people and other dogs - we couldn't be happier with her so best of luck with your new arrival and can't wait to see some piccies. Cris


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

Dudley sounds cool bet you are counting the days cant wait to see his pics  xx


----------

